# Capt. Dan's Fish Fry Recipe



## chessieohio (Jul 25, 2011)

Captain Dan's Fish Fry

This is a secret recipe of the Galbincea family.

To start, you need 2 to 3 pounds of walleye or your favorite fish filets, 3 bowls and a deep fryer or a nice deep skillet, using Crisco shortening (we recommend) or whatever oil you have on hand. Bring oil to a boil or 350 degrees.
Take two eggs and beat, add a cup of milk and mix together. Set aside
Take a cup of flour and add
1 tsp. of Old Bay seasoning (optional)
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
Mix together and set aside.
Take one roll of Ritz crackers and place in a Ziploc bag; using a rolling pin, carefully crumble crackers while in the bag till fine.
Open bag and place in a separate bowl.
Take fish fillet and dip in milk and egg mixture, then dip in flour, then back into milk and egg mixture. Then roll fish in finely crumbled Ritz crackers till coated evenly, set aside till all the filets are coated.
Place coated fish in heated oil and fry them to a golden brown color approximately 3 to 4 minutes a side. Cut open one after cooking; if meat is white it is done if it is still a slightly clear color, cook for an additional minute and adjust your cooking time accordingly.

Another great coating is to use crushed corn flakes in place of the Ritz crackers.
Enjoy


----------

